# Umwelt Sticker - ooops



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I was so excited to get my umwelt sticker the other day and immediately stuck it on my windscreen just above my tax disc. I then realised I read the instructions back to front and had put the sticker on the passenger side of the windscreen instead of on the driver's side. 

Is this going to be a problem, do you think?

Tony


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Tony

I did exactly the same.
:wink: 

I didnt read the instructions either. I would be interested if it makes any difference as well.

Sonja


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The instructions are very specific, personally I would spend another 5 euro's on another one :wink:


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*sticker*

Hi..

What is this sticker for i am going to germany next month and would like to know what it is for??

Many Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

All the details here:-
Umwelt Zone


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The instructions can be misread, since you can look through a windscreen!

Having been to Bremen, which has an Umwelt zone, the correct position is at the bottom of the right hand side of the windscreen as seen from the driver's seat. This puts it on the pavement side of the vehicle when parallel parked in Germany.

P&L


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Germans tend to stick rigidly to their regulations.
I would leave that one in situ and pop into a Dekra, TÜV outlet, or a Fiat Main dealership when you get over there for a replacement. You shouldn't have a problem finding one on your travels and as mentioned, you might as well for the sake of €5.

Have a good read of the >FAQ< link for more details of where to obtain one in Germany.

Pete


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Problem solved.

I have managed to carefully peel the sticker off the nearside of the windscreen and re-stuck it on the offside. 

Job done.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Careful about buying the sticker in Germany. I know many have done this without a problem, but when I visited the TUV Office at Bergheimer StraBe 109, 47228 Duisburg, and got my Euro5 out........ I was told that the charge would be Euro 29........ the additional Euro 24 being a labour charge for finding my vehicle (bought in Germany a year before) on the computer system.

I was in Dusseldorf that night so had little choice but to pay. Later I appealed to TUV North for a refund of the difference, but that got me nowhere, so put it down to experience.

I think I just had an over zealous TUV employee in a mood. 

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats not good Barry,

I've bought 2 stickers for my vans, once at a Ford garage and once at a TUV outlet for my current van, both for €5.

Seems like a bit of Rip Off Germany to me, shame you couldn't have taken your custom somewhere else  .

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

The Umwelt Plakette can be removed very, very carefully if you slowly heat the screen from the OUTSIDE and gently peel a small section at a time.

If any part of the official stamp or your reg. No. is damaged it will require a new Plakette as they will not except any damage in those area's


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I did the same, the wife laughed as she said I never read instructions.

Anyway had three weeks in Germany last year and had no problems at all


----------

